# WTB:ruger 1022



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking for a ruger 10 22 with a heavy barrel let me know what you have want to stay around 250$


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

*10 22 bull barrel*

you may have to rase your price limit a used factory 10 22t in good shape brings about 500 i have one with a butler creek barrel and stock clark cust trigger rail rings ect but i need about 650 good day 1 ragged out hole at 50 yds


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

You're better off picking up a cheap $189 one from Academy, then buying the bull barrel online.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

My 10/22 I bought from Academy and put a Green river fluted barrel and custom trigger work and ejector and a Fajin Stock and have nearly $1000, Worth the effort and expense tack driver


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine is still all stock except for a 40mm scope. [Bad eyes]

It's probably the most favorite gun I own.


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

WalMart on Hwy 29 price matches academy. 
I got mine there, when Academy had them on sale for$179 and were out of stock.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

If you got a regular one for $179, thats average price

The HEAVY barrel one (the poster wants) would be at least $100 more


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

I was just following up on the 2 prev posts that recommended buying the carbine at academy and modifying it.

I had been looking for a used 10/22 myself and found that there's not much if any depreciation on them. Granted older models have more metal parts than the new ones.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

im not a gun guy. I did buy myself a ruger 1022 about 35 years ago. its a little rusty, is it worth anything?


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

*10 22*

how rusty is a little rusty?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

it has some light rust on the barrel, im sure it works. its prolly been 25 years or more since its been fired....... has a real wood stock.


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

*10 22*

you want to sell? im interested ! need another s/n pm me if so


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys this is a birthday gift from my wife.I have a savage but have always wanted a ruger.


----------

